# MotorGuide Trolling motor wont work



## topgun15v (Aug 24, 2011)

Fellas,

I just got a 41lb Thrust MotorGuide Trolling motor "Bill Dance" edition Model#BD1241T, and it wont run. They guy who gave it to me with the boat said it ran fine when he moved here 1year ago. I have never worked with electrical/trolling motors very much since this is my first one, however I hooked it up to my truck battery and i made sure it was at least getting power. Also, when I put it into gear (both forward and reverse) the switch made a tiny noise. I know the switch is getting power, but how do you tell if the switch is broke, or if it is the actual motor itself? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 25, 2011)

Does the "prop" spin freely?

i know on my Motorguide 109# thrust there is slight resistance due to the magnets etc.. you might need to tear it down and look for a loose wire.


----------



## topgun15v (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, the prop does spin freely. I took apart the top and everything seems to be in place. I will take apart the lower tonight and see. Thanks


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 25, 2011)

hand controlled or foot controlled ??


----------



## topgun15v (Aug 31, 2011)

It is Hand controlled.


----------



## linehand (Sep 1, 2011)

topgun15v said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I just got a 41lb Thrust MotorGuide Trolling motor "Bill Dance" edition Model#BD1241T, and it wont run. They guy who gave it to me with the boat said it ran fine when he moved here 1year ago. I have never worked with electrical/trolling motors very much since this is my first one, however I hooked it up to my truck battery and i made sure it was at least getting power. Also, when I put it into gear (both forward and reverse) the switch made a tiny noise. I know the switch is getting power, but how do you tell if the switch is broke, or if it is the actual motor itself? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Ryan



I would take the cover off and carefully take the switch apart if necessary to inspect the contacts. If contacts r good and all connections r sound then I would remove / inspect armature and inspect brushes. Sometimes the little washers / thrust bearings are a pain to get back past the magnets so might have to use a dab of grease.


----------



## cooter brown (Sep 17, 2011)

Open up the top cover and find where the motor leads connect to the circuit board. You may have to make up some jumpers but you can direct wire the battery to the motor leads, bypassing the control circuit board altogether. If the motor works, you know it's the circuit board. Some Motorguide TMs are known for losing boards. I'm not sure about the model you have though. Hope this helps some. 
-Eric


----------



## cali27 (Sep 17, 2011)

Do what it takes to get it working. Then sell it for whatever you can. Replace with a Minn Kota, you will be so much happier!!


----------

